# Generator as a motor?



## tgut112 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello all,
I am part of a team of mechanical engineering students that are building a bidirectional wind tunnel. We are trying to find out if it is possible to use a generator as a motor and how the effect of that would relate to torque calculations. Any help would be awesome, thanks in advance!


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

if you are talking about the engine part of the gen set then i dont see why it wouldnt work


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Generators are basically motors, but they release electricity instead of consume electricity. You could use it to supply a motor with power from the wind tunnel.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, most generators can be motored via reverse voltage. This is why most units that are paralleled with other Gen-Sets or the utility, have reverse power relays an reverse current CT's installed driving relays, to protect the Alternator. They are very poor motors, but I have seen the prime movers (Engines) of, Fairbanks Morris Colts, being spun by reverse power, at full speed. Bare in mind these units are rated at 25 Mw, yes 25 Megawatt. As I said, poor motors but it can be done.


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

Totally agree with the fact that generators are kind of motors itself which produces electricity. And, it can definitely help to work your wind tunnels.


----------

